# Strawberry



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Does any one know how much snow is down there on the roads. I am thinking of going camping there and am wondering if you can get off the main road yet.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

The road from the marina turn off south will still have lots of snow but the road up trout creek will be clear. There will be lots of mud everywhere.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

I was thinking the Mud creek or the Clyde creek road. I fgure they will be very muddy but was wondering if there is still too much snow.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> The road from the marina turn off south will still have lots of snow but the road up trout creek will be clear. There will be lots of mud everywhere.


Snow still on the pavement?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

From the HUGE piles I saw there recently I would think so but maybe not? I bet Mud Creek would be doable. Sorry I dont have first hand info but I have passed there a lot in April and am just making assumptions based on what I have seen around the lake. Anyone been that way to the marina?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

My dad and I went up there fishing on friday, and were able to drive down to the parking lot that is north of chicken creek and the ladders without any snow. There are a lot of drifts around, and it is very muddy and wet all over, but I think a lot of the roads should be do-able. Not sure what it looks like up towards the Bay marina, or past that, but I imagine its more of the same.


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

I was up there this weekend, and the roads all looked to be open, muddy but open. Good luck if you go.


----------

